# Contadores decadales en cascada



## ZacReibel (Sep 29, 2010)

bueno es que estuve leyendo sobre los contadores ya que estoy tomando clases en una materia que se llama circuitos logicos secuenciales, ya dimos los FF y los contadores pero tengo que investigar sobre los contadores decadales en cascada. y no se muy bien como entenderle:enfadado: eh leido sobre los contadores decadales aunque no tengo mucha informacion pero lo que si me entra duda es que quiere decir en cascada. Es como en serie paralelo etc ? como podria explicarlo


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 29, 2010)

Conexion en cascada no es ni serie ni paralelo es la conexion de un circuito que dependiente de otro. Velo de esta manera, imagina una hilera de fichas de dominó, para que una caiga necesita que la anterior a ella caiga tambien. Lee acerca del funcionamiento del CD4040, CD4060 ahi tienes un gran ejemplo de circuitos en cascada.

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheets/90/109006_DS.pdf


----------



## ZacReibel (Sep 30, 2010)

gracias me gusto tu ejemplo de la hilera de domino, esta muy practico aunque tu repsuesta fue muy consisa y como aun no domino el tema no supe aplicarlo.
Aqui dejo lo que me explicaron si alguien tiene la misma duda y llega a ver esta pregunta jeje
en si cuando conectamos un componente en serie digamos dos focos en este pasara el voltaje y la señal por asi decirlo y los encedera a los dos, pero si el primero se daña la secuencia se rompe y se trunca haciendo que el segundo ya no encienda, en caso contrario en paralelo si se trunca el primero el segundo si seguira funcionando, bueno entonces tomando la referencia del de serie, un componente conectado en cascada sera una señal que ha pasado por un proceso ya sea pasado por una resistencia, transistor, o salga de un Circuito Integrado. y su salida se conecte con otro dispositivo sea igual o diferente haciendo esto como que las salidas del componete anterior sean las entradas del componente actual, si el componente anterior no manda la señal entonces el segundo no funcionara ni el tercero, ni los que esten conectados ya que seran como una secuencia.
de todas formas gracias por contestar a mi pregunta poqrue me diste la idea principal 
grx


----------



## bere (Dic 10, 2010)

holaa 
necesito su ayudaa, estoy haciendo un proyecto similar...
podrian ayudarme xfavor pq conecte 2 4040 en cascada pero no funciona...
alguien podria ayudarme y decirme cual es la manera correcta de ponerlos en cascada..
Gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (Dic 10, 2010)

Hola bare

El 4040 es un contador Binario de 12 BIT's.
para conectarlos en cascada solo conecta, del que le llegan los pulos por el PIN 10, toma el pin 1 y conectalo al PIN 10 del siguiente.

No olvides conectar Los PIN's 11 a tierra para que cuenten.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## bere (Dic 11, 2010)

holaaa..muchas gracias x contestarme en mi duda...
pero me surge otraa dudaa...estoy realizando un proyecto en la que se muestra un frase en un pantalla de leds de 8x8, los datos los programe en una EEPROM 28C64.
Pero ya que tengo todo el circuito armado y programe la memoria. en la pantalla de leds no se muestra lo que yo programe. El circuito es mas o menos asi : tengo un clock que va a un contador de 13 bits que se dirije a los punes de direccion de la memoria, las salidas de la memoria van conectadas a los pines que corresponden a las filas de la matriz de leds y las columnas de la misma estan conectadas a un 74ls138, este integrado usa los primeros 3 bits del contador. Los pines /CE y /OE estan conectados a tierra y /WE a voltaje, esta es la manera en que la memoria esta en modo de lectura
 ... por favor le agradeceria mucho que me dijera en que esta mal o de que otra forma se podra hacer, muchas gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (Dic 12, 2010)

Hola bere

Por lo que mencionas en tu mensaje creo que ocurren una de dos cosas:
1- Los LED’s en la matriz 8x8 están conectados en sentido inverso.
2- Lo que grabaste en la memoria está al contrario de lo que se requiere, los 1’s por 0’s y viceversa.

Otra cosa muy importante es que el 74138 solo te da 8 mAmp a nivel bajo y en nivel alto máximo da –4 microAmp.
Así que cuando se requiera encender 8 LED’s solo les tocará de a 1mAmp. No creo que enciendan.

Tambien hay que verificar la corriente que puede proporcionar la memoria que utilizas (28C64) para saber si es capaz de encender 8 LED’s.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Chicharita (May 27, 2012)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola bare
> 
> El 4040 es un contador Binario de 12 BIT's.
> para conectarlos en cascada solo conecta, del que le llegan los pulos por el PIN 10, toma el pin 1 y conectalo al PIN 10 del siguiente.
> ...





Sé que es una pregunta algo boba, pero con tantas opiniones de mis compañeros me he confundido.

He conectado dos 4040 en cascada y de aquí debo mandarlo a una 28C64, por lo tanto, se conectaría así
Q1-A0
Q2-A1
...
Q11-A10

Pero.. ¿Y luego?
¿De dónde saco Q12? del primer 4040 del pin 1
¿o ya Q12 sería la Q1 del segundo 4040?

Gracias por su atención.


----------



## MrCarlos (May 27, 2012)

Hola Chicharita

Pues creo que iría así como se ve en la imagen adjunta.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Chicharita (May 27, 2012)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola Chicharita
> 
> Pues creo que iría así como se ve en la imagen adjunta.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias!!!!


----------

